# Swinging Hangman



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I haven't been able to shoot my slingshot in awhile due to injury so I really have the itch to shoot. I have a starship from Wingshooter that needs to be broken in. So to keep my sanity and my shooting eye I grabbed the blowgun and tried some new shots. Like I've said before , the blowgun and slingshot kind of go hand in hand for me. I can shoot the blowgun because of my slingshot skills. I could never really shoot it till The slingshot started to make sense to me.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful shooting, TF! So sorry to hear about your injury. Hope it heals quickly and completely.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yup you still got that eagle eye....Outstanding as always my friend...I would be lucky too see the can...

Just total awesome..~AKAOldmiser

Almost forgot..wishing you a speedy recovery..


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting Marty!!

Get better fast....I need some more crazy shots to try :neener: .

Todd


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

You're amazing.

Thank you for sharing and get well soon.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Fast recovery and cool vids
Cheers


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That is crazy. I sat here knowing that you were going to do it but still got a big grin on my face when you did.


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Awesome shooting, get well!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Fine!  Way to go!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Geat shooting treefork!! I hope your injury heals soon, very soon!

I love the blowgun, It is my first love a lot of years before the slingshot. In my family we had blowgun tournaments  "Fukiya" style......10mt, 30 darts, 3 rings, 7-5-3 points. I remember when I did 204 points, It is 1 of the most nice memories! Blowgun is FUN, you can build your darts and to have darts for any occasion. Years ago I made darts with small firecrackers in the front, light it and shoot fast! It was super fun to see it in the night. Memories.........I clean the mice from my cabin with my blowgun......well it's a wonderful tool!

I left my homemade blowgun in Italy when I moved to USA last year but I brought my slingshot! Perhaps one of these days I will build a new blowgun and make some videos too.........ops I think the blowgun is illegal in california......well I am not sure (I don't care too much ).

Take care

Volp


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Well holy crap! I was sitting there thinking "now hitting a swinging can will be a pretty good shot". It didn't eve occur to me you might be shooting at the string!

Soooo I guess I'm blow gun shopping tomorrow.

Great shooting


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

well im not suprised you hit that one Treefork. Wsome skills as Always 

Just orderd my self one of those, now its just to start the training :thumbsup:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooing TF!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. I guess I like blowguns for the same reason I like slingshots. Very simple and effective , convenient to shoot anywhere and so inexpensive that practice is infinite to really get good. Just don't understand why the whole shooting community ( gun and archer enthusiasts )realizes this. Improving shooting skills here improves skills in all other disciplines. Just more places and opportunities to do it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

To add to your shooting fun hobbies come join us at the http://blowgunforum.com/ . Things are a little slow there right now so some new members with fresh ideas would give it a boost.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

What can I say, fantastic shooting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get well soon


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

I love that blowgun,have never seen them in the UK....what was ammo?

Great shooting as always.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I was using " Cold Steels " dart. You can make your own like this. http://blowgunforum.com/topic/99-how-i-make-my-duct-tape-cones/


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks will take a look later at the link.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

treefork said:


> I was using " Cold Steels " dart. You can make your own like this. http://blowgunforum.com/topic/99-how-i-make-my-duct-tape-cones/


You have one on making a blowpipe?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The gun is just a pipe with an improvised mouth piece.( Aluminum , steel or copper tubing. )Here is a vid on using PVC.




Check out the pages of the blowgun forum for plenty of ideas and info. Come join the forum.


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

Bye, world, I'll see you in a few months when I'm settled into the slingshot and blowgun communities :drool:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...it's only a matter of time before one of the artists here gets bored, then the next thing you know there's going to be a spectacular deluge of custom blowguns in exotic materials with hand turned, hand honed darts that'll rival (or compliment) the most elaborate of custom slingshots...

On that day, the clouds will part, & Champaign will rain down from the heavens...

...along with some crackles  ....


----------

